# Help chicken with a broken...?



## takethelead (Dec 18, 2013)

Yesterday morning my brother was outside and a dog came up in our yard an attacked a chicken. We never had this happen before. My brother ran over trying to help but the dog would not let him near the chicken she was just laying on it growling. My chicken is only a few months old so she's not big. I came out and brought my pyrenees who then attacked the dog. I looked at the chicken and she looked lifeless. Feather where everywhere. I dug a whole convinced she was dead. Then she started chirping and wiggling around. I looked her over and found no puncture wounds so far but she can't walk at all. I put her in a box and she ate and drank water like normal. I think she bruised really bad and a leg is broken. She seems to favor laying on her right side. How can I find out if her hip is broken or if it's her leg. I really don't want to put her down. She's the only one I have left from my prized hen who passed away a few months ago. Plus my mom adores her and we are used to her sitting on the patio with us every morning. I'll post pictures of how she's laying. She can grab my finger with her right foot.


----------



## takethelead (Dec 18, 2013)

This is Towanda, she seems to want to push her left leg like straight back.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Check for puncture wounds and flush them with a light tea color iodine/ water, if you find them.
Is she tore at all or was she just bruised? If she has puncture wounds or cuts, she needs antibiotics started.
if she is ripped open she may need stitches, it is hard to see under the feathers.

Feel her whole leg from toes, up to her leg, to the top, anything out of place? Without an xray, you may not know if it is broken.

If you love this bird, I highly recommend a vet.

I am so sorry she was hurt.


----------



## takethelead (Dec 18, 2013)

I can't feel anything out of place. I know a vet and I talked to them briefly about what happened. They think that the dog has damaged the nerves in he back and that I need to start b12 drops and antibiotics and a anti inflammatory. I've started all of those. 
I'm going to check her over again for any puncture wounds. 
He is worried about a possibility of her lungs being punctured so I'm going to take her to get checked out.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Hope the chicken will be OK, glad you talked to a vet.


----------



## Greybird (May 14, 2014)

There is a good possibility that she has a back injury. Birds have a weak spot in their spines, right in front of the pelvis, and whenever they get injured there it tends to cause their legs to become paralyzed.
The good news is that they can often recover just fine provided that they have access to food and water. If she seems to be okay otherwise, just keep her in a quiet and semi-dark place (like a cardboard box or a small dog carrier, etc) and provide her with food and water that she can reach. Don't give up on her! Birds have amazing powers of recovery.


----------

